
Inside Huawei – A Photo Essay - molteanu
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2019/may/21/inside-huawei-a-photo-essay
======
garagemc2
Wow some really interesting choices in terms of architecture. Quite like how
the employees have a nap after lunch. One of the main reasons I don't go for
heavy lunches at work is because I feel so sleepy afterwards.

